# good morning with new born fry



## fishy100 (Jul 6, 2015)

Even after 10s of births i had in my tanks, it is always exciting to witness newly born frys:

This is a video of sailfin molly frys few hours after they were born:

https://youtu.be/grzLNhoxmVw


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I started out with 8 females and two males in a 10'x10' kiddie pool and ended the summer with about 600 fish. Way cool, try it next spring.


----------



## fishy100 (Jul 6, 2015)

No way. I'm already stuck with too many. help me 
I'm not looking to expend in any way...


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I do this every year with several livebearers and it funds my hobby the rest of the year. I put 18F-6M Endlers in an identical pool and ended with almost 2,000 fish.

Merry Christmas


----------

